# Frugal rider seeking more long-ride comfort up front: wider or wrap bar with tube?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Recently I took off a Bontrager 25C tubeless for a Sector/Secteur 28c tubeless on my CR1. At about 75 or 80 psi it was the answer to my long distance chipseal torturefests. Even after 3 hours or more I can't find fault with it. Super happy and comfortable.

Being the frugal SOB I am wondering if buying another Sector up front will give me the same kind of comfort revelation or should I continuing to use the 25C at a good pressure + an old tube wrapped under my gel bar tape.

I'd like to use up the two Bonty tubeless + find use for one of my old blown tubes before buying a $66 Sector, but if anyone has similar experiences I'd like to know if the likes of a 28c tubeless Sector up front will be considerably more comfy for chipseal and vibration.


----------



## Weatherby (Mar 3, 2014)

Bigger tires, lower pressure, and more flexible sidewalls equals more comfort AND speed on chipseal roads compared to narrow, high pressure tires. This is scientific fact.

Only you can answer whether 66 bucks is worth additional numbness in your hands and taking longer to complete the distance.

For me, life is too short to wear cheap shoes or ride anything but the most suitable tires for the ride.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lowering your tire pressure is free.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

This may be comparing apples to oranges, but I had a noticeable improvement in overall comfort going from 700x25c clinchers to 700x28c using the same PSI.


----------

